
An Impressive Deepfake Video of Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk in 'Star Trek' - unictek
https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/deepfake-video-jeff-bezos-elon-musk-star-trek-2020-2
======
marstall
The uncanny valley is strong in this one

